# Some good life lessons!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

According to Bill Gates-- excellent points I might say!!

Love him or hate him, he sure hits the nail on the head with this!

Bill Gates recently gave a speech at a High School about 11 things they did not and will not learn in school. He talks about how feel-good, politically correct teachings created a generation of kids with no concept of reality and how this concept set them up for failure in the real world.

Rule 1: Life is not fair - get used to it!

Rule 2: The world doesn't care about your self-esteem.
The world will expect you to accomplish something
BEFORE you feel good about yourself.

Rule 3: You will NOT make $60,000 a year right out of high school.
You won't be a vice-president with a car phone until you earn both.

Rule 4: If you think your teacher is tough, wait till you get a boss.

Rule 5: Flipping burgers is not beneath your dignity.
Your Grandparents had a different word for burger flipping:
they called it opportunity.

Rule 6: If you mess up, it's not your parents' fault,
so don't whine about your mistakes, learn from them.

Rule 7: Before you were born, your parents weren't as boring as they are now. They got that way from paying your bills, cleaning your clothes and listening to you talk about how cool you thought you were. So before you save the rain forest from the parasites of your parent's generation, try delousing the closet in your own room.

Rule 8: Your school may have done away with winners and losers, but life HAS NOT. In some schools, they have abolished failing grades and they'll give you as MANY TIMES as you want to get the right answer. This doesn't bear the slightest resemblance to ANYTHING in real life.

Rule 9: Life is not divided into semesters. You don't get summers off and very few employers are interested in helping you FIND YOURSELF. Do that on your own time.

Rule 10: Television is NOT real life..
In real life people actually have to leave the coffee shop and go to jobs..

Rule 11: Be nice to nerds. Chances are you'll end up working for one.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

> Rule 11: Be nice to nerds. Chances are you'll end up working for one.


THAT'S ME!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

So very timely. thanks Andy.....

Life is what you make it so dang-it shut up and do something even if it is wrong. Atleast you tried.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very well put Bill!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Life is like a garden----dig it, Joe Dirt!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Life is like a garden----dig it, Joe Dirt!!!


Thats one of my favorite movies of all time!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yipee!
good works, andy!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanx Andy ... Thinking Im just going to have to print this out and plaster it all over my kids room ...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> Thinking Im just going to have to print this out and plaster it all over my kids room ...


LOL they need it in the classrooms!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll ... good point ~! 
But I'll start with the kids ... lol they hated me growing up their whole room had their spelling words, math problems ... anything they had to learn that week copied and taped in there room , above them on the ceiling so when their laying down its in their face and in the bathroom so while sitting on the thrown they can read .... 
and since there almost grown now they can USE this post lol ... Ima straight shooter with them you earn or nothing ...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Those are all sooo true...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

great post!! ALL high schools should be forced to hear that speech!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Thats one of my favorite movies of all time!!!


ditto!

As for the OP, that is Right on


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG I love joe dirt LOL and bill is right on the money with that speech


----------

